# Will they or wont they?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Muslim Brotherhood spokesman Mohamed Ghozlan announces that his party's “final, irrevocable” decision on whether to field a candidate for president in Egypt's elections is negative.

Ghozlan, in a statement he gave to Saudi newspaper Al-Yawm, said the Brotherhood has not yet named the presidential candidate that it will be supporting in the elections.

The Muslim Brotherhood had previously stated that they would not field a candidate, but then seemed to rescind that decision recently when reports came out that they were toying with names.

Ghozlan also reiterated the Brotherhood’s rejection of calls to transfer presidential power to the head-elect of the People’s Assembly (lower house).

He also rejected claims that the Brotherhood, or its political wing the Freedom and Justice Party, receive any foreign funding.


----------



## HeartDream (Mar 2, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Muslim Brotherhood spokesman Mohamed Ghozlan announces that his party's “final, irrevocable” decision on whether to field a candidate for president in Egypt's elections is negative.
> 
> Ghozlan, in a statement he gave to Saudi newspaper Al-Yawm, said the Brotherhood has not yet named the presidential candidate that it will be supporting in the elections.
> 
> ...


I'm much more worried about the Salafists funded by Saudi Arabia having a presidential candidate when they're already running around discussing banning of alcohol and bikinis instead of work and welfare of the people.


----------

